# Jacob Obrecht could be the moliere of the dutch whit is chanson genra in deutsch



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Like i said, marked my words as living proof ,cash in the bank, this is the stop you want to hear, Obrecht not so simple and ''stock up'' polyphony is missa are formated contrapuntical, so forrmated straight foward if someone know the heck what i mean, down to basic but thus said clestial harmony that loop again and again in your head , majestical chanson, motets im less aware of all do i have brabant ensemble Jacob Obrecht whit motets, motettens, moté's(real pronounciation) mot T.

Anyway guys, what if Jacob Obrecht were the poet of poet of benelux and is chanson were work of art of unmesurable importance, and something benelux country and flanders in general got to be proud of well sung deutsch, nicely done sweetest song ever, too bad i die so early... for ann awful death!

I will purchase Jacob Obrecht next year on Beauty Farm, this is gonna be hudge so hudge if i can profile it, size it , picture it.

What do you think folks, who in league whit the poetry of deutsch chanson of chanson genra of renaissance, im drinking a mild ginger beer local brewed whit ginger of course, low in alcool, but i ask you guys is the joy of alcohol a small epicurian pleasure drink a beer for the night, only one ,not to knock you out, tasting beer instead of drinking crappy beer for sake of getting braindead drunk...whiteout feeling superior because moderated?

Im not judgemental end of the story-

What are the best composer for deutsch chanson of renaissance beside Obrecht in your eye's son an daughters of burgundy kingdom flesh and blood of franco-flemish genieousness what about de Wert, Wilders, any chansons album worst checking if you love deutsch chansons of renaissance.

I do :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Unfortunately as far as I can see the only Obrecht concert that Beauty Farm are doing is in Vienna, and really, I don't want to go to Vienna in January! Having said that I saw Cappella Pratensis sing it in Antwerp in August and I had mixed views, I enjoyed some parts more than others, maybe it was me, my mood that night. I expect they'll put out a record next year.

It's the 500 anniversary of the death of Maximilian I next year, and I'm sure that that will spur on some record companies to make new releases, it would be a shame if they were _all_ Missa Maria Zart!

Je ne connais pas les chansons très bien, est ce qu'ils sont rigolos ou ironiques ou quoi? C'est pour ça que tu dis qu'il est comme Molière? I played the Isaac chansons recording from The Medieval Ensemble of London and thought it was great fun! My latest chanson discovery isn't German though, it's Crecquillon!


----------

